
Ask HN: New to progamming – fundamentals - aakriti1215
Hi! I&#x27;m new to programming, and didn&#x27;t take any programming courses in college. I&#x27;ve been learning JavaScript, HTML, CSS, PostgreSQL and most recently, Python. I&#x27;ve found that most of my issues with programming come from my lack of the basics of computer science principles. Does anyone have any resources to help with this, specifically websites or books the explain fundamentals in an easy to understand way? Thank you!
======
pintas
You could try Coursera for some programming fundamentals. I think you will
like it.

